# Hopper - S209 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## Hawgster

downloading the s209 this morning.. finished around 5 am eastern...


----------



## GoatLocker

Well, big fun this morning.
Get up to find all 3 Joey's Unauthorized. (Error Code was 1318)
Checked Hopper, everything working fine.

Checked software:
S209 NACB 4/26/2012 1:01AM

Chatted with Tech support.
Back up and running


----------



## P Smith

GoatLocker said:


> Well, big fun this morning.
> Get up to find all 3 Joey's Unauthorized. (Error Code was 1318)
> Checked Hopper, everything working fine.
> 
> Checked software:
> S209 NACB 4/26/2012 1:01AM
> 
> Chatted with Tech support.
> Back up and running


They do play with us. 
Spooling at midnight [PDT], for short amount of time and cover small number of boxes (shouldn't be random SNs).
I see on 129W tp21 a few reserved PIDs : 0x08C0/1 and 0x08E2/3, while 0x08E4/5 has ANB1/BLB1 post S2.08 gamma version for 270 boxes.


----------



## dunkonu23

S209 here, now. We'll see how it goes with the PTAT crash/reboot thing tonight. 4/26/2012 2:48AM. Joey is still at S260.

Scott


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> They do play with us.
> Spooling at midnight [PDT], for short amount of time and cover small number of boxes (shouldn't be random SNs).
> I see on 129W tp21 a few reserved PIDs : 0x08C0/1 and 0x08E2/3, while 0x08E4/5 has ANB1/BLB1 post S2.08 gamma version for 270 boxes.


I monitored the DNL on 119tp19 from 10:30pm to 7:30am ET overnight and did not see any changes. I can't run it 24/7 as I get too many continuity errors on TP19 and it slows down my reception of SDTs for uplink activity monitoring.


----------



## dunkonu23

No crash. Screen blanked for about two seconds, then resumed as PTAT kicked in. 

Scott


----------



## P Smith

James Long said:


> I monitored the DNL on 119tp19 from 10:30pm to 7:30am ET overnight and did not see any changes. I can't run it 24/7 as I get too many continuity errors on TP19 and it slows down my reception of SDTs for uplink activity monitoring.


It must be 129W tp21.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> It must be 129W tp21.


So if I monitored 129/21 I'd see the download? Seems odd that every DNL channel is on 119/19 but the monitor isn't seeing beyond S207.


----------



## P Smith

They're use for the short [gamma test spool] a 'backyard's' tp21 on 129W as less loaded mux. At least it 's normal QPSK type...

You can't say - "every" if you 'll take time to check all 6 WA FW tpns; some of them has different sets of FW.


----------



## James Long

S209 Hopper and S260 Joey came at 2:30am ET. I managed to leave my receiver off long enough this morning to get it. 

Confirmed through Menu-Recordings Transfer "1000 GB" total space.


----------



## James Long

A little delayed in looking ... I did not see S209 release notes on the DISH support website but S208 notes were there and have been posted in the S208 thread.

A good list of upgrades for those getting S208/S209.


----------



## dunkonu23

I'm wondering if S209 is another limited release? My Bedroom Hopper is still on S207. 

Scott


----------



## 356B

dunkonu23 said:


> I'm wondering if S209 is another limited release? My Bedroom Hopper is still on S207.
> 
> Scott


 Same here, I have one Hopper with S2.09 and one with S2.07. Joey is still on S259.


----------



## P Smith

James, did you catch the spool's info at 129w tp21 last night?


----------



## domingos35

one of my hoppers has the new H209 update
whats fixed with this update?


----------



## bobiii

Received S209 this morning on my Hopper. Joeys are still on S259. No problems.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> James, did you catch the spool's info at 129w tp21 last night?


I don't receive 129 at this time. My satellite receiver is attached to an Eastern Arc dish and the uplink activity "scanner" is watching 119.


----------



## P Smith

"Scanner" can pull NIT/SDT from any sat/tpn ... Perhaps you could add D300 for 129W ?


----------



## James Long

domingos35 said:


> one of my hoppers has the new H209 update
> whats fixed with this update?


The S208 changes were linked above - click here for the S208 thread.

S209 changes have not been published.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> "Scanner" can pull NIT/SDT from any sat/tpn ... Perhaps you could add D300 for 129W ?


I have a 1000 Plus dish ... but either the LNB failed or the rosebush grew too close or a tree off my property is too tall. Since the dish I use for TV is separate I have not fought the issue.


----------



## P Smith

I would dig into it - it's right time for it. 
Changing 110W LNBF in place of 129W would be simple task for the weekend.


----------



## dunkonu23

Do any of you folks with S209 have a Sling Adapter? I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that only one of my Hoppers has S209, so I'm looking for differences.

Scott


----------



## mdavej

I have 209 and a Sling Adapter.


----------



## 356B

dunkonu23 said:


> Do any of you folks with S209 have a Sling Adapter? I'm trying to come to terms with the fact that only one of my Hoppers has S209, so I'm looking for differences.
> 
> Scott


Yes, before I knew I had received the update I attempted Sling, it failed. I checked the Sling Adapter Hopper (I have two) and observed a reboot/activation/HD format menu. 
I don't remember the window/menu displayed during this setup from the original installation though. Once the procedure was done Sling was nominal/working.


----------



## P Smith

They changed post-S2.09 gamma version tonight: ANC1/BLC1, it covering 280+ boxes now..


----------



## dunkonu23

So, for those of us here, it appears we have Sling Adapters. 365B, did you get S209 on both Hoppers (assuming you have both SA's on Hoppers, that is)?

Scott


----------



## 356B

dunkonu23 said:


> So, for those of us here, it appears we have Sling Adapters. 365B, did you get S209 on both Hoppers (assuming you have both SA's on Hoppers, that is)?
> 
> Scott


I have two Hoppers, one with a Sling Adapter. The one with the Sling got the update. My other Hopper and it's Joey did not.


----------



## dunkonu23

Cool. I guess it's an SA only type update, then.

Scott


----------



## domingos35

my Hopper with the sling adapter on it got the update
the other i cannot check(sold my AVR receiver)


----------



## 356B

dunkonu23 said:


> Cool. I guess it's an SA only type update, then.
> 
> Scott


I don't know about that. I think there could be several issues at play. If you had a report issued to Dish through a DIRT member with receiver ID#, a call or chat session to Dish, a tech visit, an problem posting at the Dish Support site; or updates could be in some kind of numeral order, and then there's always randomness....which I really don't believe in. I think Dish must monitor bug complaints some how some way on some level....:sure:


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

We do. We will look at reports of problems to determine if it is a random issue or if it is a problem with software or hardware. Whether it is a random or an issue with the software/hardware, we will work on a resolution to the issue as quickly as possible. Thanks.



356B said:


> I don't know about that. I think there could be several issues at play. If you had a report issued to Dish through a DIRT member with receiver ID#, a call or chat session to Dish, a tech visit, an problem posting at the Dish Support site; or updates could be in some kind of numeral order, and then there's always randomness....which I really don't believe in. I think Dish must monitor bug complaints some how some way on some level....:sure:


----------



## dunkonu23

356B said:


> I don't know about that. I think there could be several issues at play. If you had a report issued to Dish through a DIRT member with receiver ID#, a call or chat session to Dish, a tech visit, an problem posting at the Dish Support site; or updates could be in some kind of numeral order, and then there's always randomness....which I really don't believe in. I think Dish must monitor bug complaints some how some way on some level....:sure:


Yeah, that makes sense and Ray said it did, too. Still kind of odd that only those of us with SA's got the update here. I don't know about the other site, yet.

Scott


----------



## frodob9

I have 2 Hoppers and no sling adapters. Both of my Hoppers have 2.09.


----------



## dunkonu23

Cool, thanks! So much for that idea! 

Scott


----------



## sregener

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> We do. We will look at reports of problems to determine if it is a random issue or if it is a problem with software or hardware. Whether it is a random or an issue with the software/hardware, we will work on a resolution to the issue as quickly as possible. Thanks.


I got 2.09 on Thursday morning, no doubt because Ray had been very helpful in finding a work around to a bug I found. See thread "New to Hopper - Can't resume playback?"

Based on a single test of what had been consistently broken behavior, it appears that this bug has been quashed in 2.09 - I can now exit playback of a program while it is still recording and Resume appears as an option when I return to it. Kudos to the Dish team for fixing this - and so quickly!


----------



## dunkonu23

S209 is on both my Hoppers as of yesterday morning. Still no fix for my EHD issue (older drive being recognized).

Scott


----------



## renpar61

sregener said:


> I got 2.09 on Thursday morning, no doubt because Ray had been very helpful in finding a work around to a bug I found. See thread "New to Hopper - Can't resume playback?"
> 
> Based on a single test of what had been consistently broken behavior, it appears that this bug has been quashed in 2.09 - I can now exit playback of a program while it is still recording and Resume appears as an option when I return to it. Kudos to the Dish team for fixing this - and so quickly!


I didn't know about this bug. What you describe happened to me last night. I am still on 2.07

The other bug that s not yet fixed for me is related to the EHD. When my WD is plugged in, the Hopper automatically freezes when Dish checks or pushes updates in the early AM, and requires a reset.


----------



## domingos35

dunkonu23 said:


> S209 is on both my Hoppers as of yesterday morning. Still no fix for my EHD issue (older drive being recognized).
> 
> Scott


My Hopper didn't recognize my older drive either
i bought a new and voila it recognized it
u probably need a new hard drive


----------



## mdavej

I initially had trouble with my EHD not being recognized. So I contacted DIRT and they sent a hit to my receiver and the EHD started working (sent down some kind of key they said). 
My drive is at least 10 years old.


----------



## dunkonu23

Hits have been sent, even by DIRT.  I do need another hard drive, but with 1GB now available I have more time to wait. I will get another hard drive as soon this one comes up, it has content that my wife wants kept. 

Scott


----------



## rpotts

I have two hoppers - the one with the sling box got 209, the other is still at 207.


----------



## bb83

1 hopper got S209 at 1:27 this morning. Other hopper still on S207.


----------



## oldengineer

Both Hoppers/Joeys got 209/260 this morning. I didn't get 208 so I guess it's now a general release.


----------



## P Smith

oldengineer said:


> Both Hoppers/Joeys got 209/260 this morning. I didn't get 208 so *I guess* it's now a general release.


Wrong guess.

It was short tight spool overnight.


----------



## RasputinAXP

huh. I guess I'm short and tight. 209 on me.


----------



## P Smith

if you will gess little more you could find it's nothing spooling now
and adding more guesses, you could post date/time of your last upgrade
duh


----------



## treecastle

My Hopper received S2.09 early this morning. So far so good


----------



## RasputinAXP

P Smith said:


> if you will gess little more you could find it's nothing spooling now
> and adding more guesses, you could post date/time of your last upgrade
> duh


I could guess I could. Or I couldn't. Or I could just not care all that much.

You're often ruder than you need to be.


----------



## P Smith

just mirroring your reply in same manner ... should I say sorry for that ?


----------



## Marlin Guy

I'm still on 207. Do I need to do anything to prompt the system to download the new firmware?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Your receivers need to be in standby mode - power off on receivers. I received the update this morning. It took a while to download (more than an hour). It will not download if you are viewing TV or if you have timers set to fire within a certain time frame. Thanks.



Marlin Guy said:


> I'm still on 207. Do I need to do anything to prompt the system to download the new firmware?


----------



## Joe Bernardi

My two Hoppers received 209 yesterday, three Joeys received 261 this morning. 261 is not a typo, in case you think I meant 260.


----------



## strikes2k

Joe Bernardi said:


> My two Hoppers received 209 yesterday, three Joeys received 261 this morning. 261 is not a typo, in case you think I meant 260.


Just checked one of my Joeys. Looks like I got 261 last night as well. I just got 260 the night before. Interesting.


----------



## P Smith

There is S2.10 and S2.62 spooling from 129W to 300 devices.


----------



## P Smith

strikes2k said:


> Just checked one of my Joeys. Looks like I got 261 *last night* as well. I just got 260 the night before. Interesting.


There is date/time next to the version ... if you could give it too ...


----------



## strikes2k

P Smith said:


> There is date/time next to the version ... if you could give it too ...


I'm looking under diagnostics, system info and all I see is

Software: S261 ZADH

Where is the date field?


----------



## P Smith

on h2k - menu+menu
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=3003749&postcount=10


----------



## Joe Bernardi

261 for me showed up at 4:15 am, 5/3/12.


----------



## P Smith

Joe Bernardi said:


> 261 for me showed up at 4:15 am, 5/3/12.


so it's still short spill night time


----------



## strikes2k

P Smith said:


> on h2k - menu+menu
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=3003749&postcount=10


Ahhh. Cool. It says 5/3/2012, 2:54 AM


----------



## P Smith

Same "night call' ...


----------



## 356B

Joey updated 12:36am 3/4/12 to S2.61.
Hopper updated 11:36pm 3/3/12 to S2.09.


----------



## P Smith

same midnight call ...


----------



## dunkonu23

Both Joeys I have are on 261, now. 

Are there release notes specific to S209 and/or 261 (note that I've read the 208 release notes)?

Scott


----------



## James Long

dunkonu23 said:


> Both Joeys I have are on 261, now.
> 
> Are there release notes specific to S209 and/or 261 (note that I've read the 208 release notes)?
> 
> Scott


Courtesy of support.dish.com
Please note, it may take a few weeks for software updates to occur on your receiver.

Hopper - Software Release Version S209

PTAT Changes - Save Series/Help Video/Start & End updates/TV Viewing Status Landing Page, TV Viewing Status Landing Page red text, Currently recording event changes, disable green key, cursor focus changes, HDD partition changes, Stability/bug fixes, Install Wizard updates, Pandora and Facebook, end of PTAT timer fix, Misc.

Joey - Software Release Version S260

PTAT Changes - Save Series/Help Video/Start & End updates/TV Viewing Status Landing Page, TV Viewing Status Landing Page red text, Currently recording event changes, disable green key, cursor focus changes, Stability/bug fixes, Install Wizard updates, Facebook, Misc.​With these "limited releases" I expect we'll see a lot of duplication in the version lists. With S207 in the main stream anything newer should be considered "limited" until it hits the main stream.


----------



## P Smith

S2.09/S2.61 become national release last midnight [PDT].


----------



## gregleg

One of my Hoppers picked up 210 last night, the other remains at 209. Both Joeys went to 262.

No noticeable differences at first glance but I didn't dig before leaving for work.


----------



## xman350

One thing I noticed that was fixed in the 209 firmware is the loud volume when you first turn on the hopper. No more having to change the channel for the volume to return to normal.


----------



## bigdog9586

xman350 said:


> One thing I noticed that was fixed in the 209 firmware is the loud volume when you first turn on the hopper. No more having to change the channel for the volume to return to normal.


I've had the opposite effect. Sometimes mine is low.


----------



## dunkonu23

S210 here on one Hopper. Its Joey is on S262. Second Hopper is still on S209.

Scott


----------



## P Smith

So far, S2.09/S2.61 are current national FW.

S2.10/S2.62 spooling for limited number of boxes (300).

Gamma test (post S2.11) is ARA1/BPA1 - 100 boxes. It has some surprises for Team Summit.


----------



## hasbeen29650

I think I hit a bug with 209. My box just upgradeded a couple of days ago and I went into the iPad app to add a new timer and only about half the timers actually on the Hopper showed up on the app. I never had this problem with 207 but it seems to be happening with 209. What the iPad app and the DVR itself show as Timers and Scheduled do not agree.


----------



## bigdog9586

Now that I've got 2.09 software my green button when pushed says this is not an active feature. Does anyone else have this problem? I'm having a number of problems even before the latest software. Some days when first turning on hopper I get the gray box where it is checking the tuners. Example it says tuner 1. 1 of 2 then 2 of 2. This does it with all 3 tuners. I have also had which I understand has happened with the 922 and 722 receivers where for no reason I can only access about 2 1/2 days of the guide. They are sending me another hopper because of the guide problem but will I gain anything by going to all the hassle of swapping it out. I don't think this is an easy job. Any advise?


----------



## James Long

bigdog9586 said:


> Now that I've got 2.09 software my green button when pushed says this is not an active feature. Does anyone else have this problem?


The green key was disabled in S209 (see post 65 above).


----------



## dunkonu23

What is "Team Summit"? Is that a group of paid testers that you mentioned a while back? Just wondering. What are the surprises? Just wondering again... 

So far, S210 seem solid. I have noticed that reverse skips seem to skip more. In previous versions, including whatever was on my 722, backward skips were a fraction of forward skips. Now, it seems they're pretty much equal or even slanted a bit towards the reverse skip.

Scott


----------



## James Long

dunkonu23 said:


> What is "Team Summit"? Is that a group of paid testers that you mentioned a while back? Just wondering. What are the surprises? Just wondering again...


Team Summit is an annual meeting of DISH employees, contractors and others where they discuss where the company is and where it is going including product introductions and demonstrations.

The "surprises" are likely code changes showing DISH employees improvements and upgrades that are coming later this year. Things that are not ready for release but that DISH or Echostar are working on.


----------



## dunkonu23

James Long said:


> Team Summit is an annual meeting of DISH employees, contractors and others where they discuss where the company is and where it is going including product introductions and demonstrations.
> 
> The "surprises" are likely code changes showing DISH employees improvements and upgrades that are coming later this year. Things that are not ready for release but that DISH or Echostar are working on.


Thank you, sir.

Scott


----------



## 356B

dunkonu23 said:


> What is "Team Summit"? Is that a group of paid testers that you mentioned a while back? Just wondering. What are the surprises? Just wondering again...
> 
> So far, S210 seem solid. I have noticed that reverse skips seem to skip more. In previous versions, including whatever was on my 722, backward skips were a fraction of forward skips. Now, it seems they're pretty much equal or even slanted a bit towards the reverse skip.
> 
> Scott


Great questions, I was wondering about the "surprises" also.


----------



## bigdog9586

356B said:


> Great questions, I was wondering about the "surprises" also.


Should be 30 sec on forward and 10 sec backwards


----------



## 356B

I thought it was 5 to 7 seconds back and 30 seconds forward? Works for me....


----------



## ZBoomer

My Hopper and two Joey's have been mostly trouble free, but tonight I've got a very weird problem going on, that hasn't yet resolved itself.

I can't really see the full extent of it, but so far I see this happening:

PTA has somehow set itself to record from 5:58pm to 9:00pm, which is an hour early for my time zone (central). Should be 7-10. I also noticed the padding it used to have is gone, so not sure s209 did that?

Tonight PTA seems to have recorded fro 7-9, skipping the last hour on all networks. In addition to that, it somehow recorded "Smash" at 9pm, for 35 minutes only, in place of my regular local news 10-10:35 regular timer, which didn't record at all. (I got a 35-minute episode of Smash in my regular recordings, no news, and Smash is not in the PTAT area.)

If I look at the record history and future screen, it now shows my news timer as being set to fire from 9-9:35, an hour early. Looking at the guide, it still shows it 10-10:35, so no earthly idea how or why it has this timer set an hour early (for all foreseeable events in the timer screen as well.)

So to summarize, it seems to have cut off the final hour of PTA tonight, then set both the timers for PTA and my local news for an hour early on all future days. Weirdest damn thing I've ever seen. I reset the box, no change.

I'll keep an eye on it tomorrow, see if it fixes itself tonight. I can delete and redo the news timer, but can't do jack to the PTAT timer, which is now set to fire an hour early.

Like I said, I got my boxes literally the first day they came out, and for the most part, they've been trouble free, and I love them. I hope this fixes itself, going to miss a lot of my recordings with this bug.

A couple pics attached. (My primetime is supposed to be 7-10, and the news 10-10:35)


----------



## bobiii

This morning I found S263 on all my Joeys. Still on S209 on Hopper.


----------



## rgranberry

I now have S209, but this has been there since the beginning :

Dish OnLine will not read the Timers from the Hopper. Reads My Recordings ok. 

Hopper has wired Enet connection. And reading timers worked fine on Vip622.

In adiition Dish Online thinks I have a Sling Adapter attached and I do not.


----------



## hasbeen29650

rgranberry said:


> I now have S209, but this has been there since the beginning :
> 
> Dish OnLine will not read the Timers from the Hopper. Reads My Recordings ok.
> 
> Hopper has wired Enet connection. And reading timers worked fine on Vip622.
> 
> In adiition Dish Online thinks I have a Sling Adapter attached and I do not.


I am seeing the same sort of thing with S209 and have had the sling adapter issue since S207 (first release for me).


----------



## dunkonu23

One of two Joey's at S263, now. Hopper is still at S210.

Scott


----------



## renpar61

rgranberry said:


> I now have S209, but this has been there since the beginning :
> 
> Dish OnLine will not read the Timers from the Hopper. Reads My Recordings ok.
> 
> Hopper has wired Enet connection. And reading timers worked fine on Vip622.
> 
> In adiition Dish Online thinks I have a Sling Adapter attached and I do not.


Same exact thing happens to me. I posted on the general Dish forum and I was told that it's a known issue and you need to keep refreshing to get it somehow to work. I've tried but no luck. 
If I recall correctly it still worked in the very beginning with the Hopper (S2.02?) but I can't say for sure which F/W version broke it.


----------



## Marlin Guy

I'm calling this a bug.
The ability to create and access a quicktune menu is gone. Green button does nothing.


----------



## 356B

I noticed a new feature...to me anyway. In my area Comcast Sports runs the local teams broadcast. On the guide since Hopper there been a Reset, to collapse or expand the Comcast channels in the guide. Now new to me is a button which is activated by the Blue button that does it also, just noticed it today.


----------



## P Smith

Not just gamma testers, but 'researchers' 

Where is the list of changes ?!


----------



## dunkonu23

S210, Current version of the Dish's sling software on an Apple iPhone 4S running the current version of iOS. I get an uncloseable message which states:

"Unable to Sling. Either No tuner is available or PIP on Hopper at home is active. If PIP is active, please close PIP and retry."

The above message pops up over a channel which is playing perfectly. The attached Hopper is off, no recordings are taking place--it is effectively idle. Additionally, after about 10 minutes of playing video, the iPhone will crash, then reboot. I would rank this as a very serious issue. I am uncertain if this happens with an iPad as I do not have mine with me at this time.

Scott


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> Not just gamma testers, but 'researchers'
> 
> Where is the list of changes ?!


On their support site ... when issued.

S211 is there.


----------



## P Smith

Well, as usually cryptic and short, too short - no mentioning about color buttons assignment.


----------



## James Long

P Smith said:


> Well, as usually cryptic and short, too short - no mentioning about color buttons assignment.


"Disabled the green button" (or something like that) was in the S209 notes ... see earlier in this thread.


----------



## P Smith

I would like to see such notes in that thread, not what been discovered by users. Or what not yet found.


----------



## Marlin Guy

James Long said:


> The green key was disabled in S209 (see post 65 above).


But it was a bit more than the button being disabled. Apparently, an entire feature was turned off with it.


----------



## James Long

Marlin Guy said:


> But it was a bit more than the button being disabled. Apparently, an entire feature was turned off with it.


I couldn't even remember what the button did until you mentioned it. I seem to remember tripping over the feature when I first got the receiver and pressed every button to see what each would do (well, more scientific than that - but poking through menus to see what was there).


----------

